# West KY



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Thought I'd put up another West KY/TN area post on here. We were starting to drum up a lil interest on the other place.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Good Idea Perry!!!!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

how did you all get the under your name? wilson creek riders


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Bootlegger said:


> how did you all get the under your name? wilson creek riders


:wall: I cannot say!!! lol

The nice people of the site hooked us up!!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Whens THE RIDE??????


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, I was thinking of going and checking out the Boppa's place on Wice church rd.. Haven't been there in a while and definantly haven't since any of these storms.. Not sure what it will look like now...

We need to go back to the Beach Tree too....
And in August, you need to go to COAL CREEK in Tn with the RubberDown Ride there!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We get the week of spring break off. I'll have to check the dates, and maybe we can plan a ride one of those weekends, which would give me more time for traveling.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> We get the week of spring break off. I'll have to check the dates, and maybe we can plan a ride one of those weekends, which would give me more time for traveling.


 
Yeah man, be great to meet new people.... 
That rubberdown ride is gonna be Monday the 24th-Sunday the 30th in august ant that coal creek offroad park, or windrock, whichever anybody wants to call it....
It's gonna be kinda funny.. Most everybody is all lifted and lawed and ready for the MUD, and ha it is gonna be more hills and trails than mud.. I heard they got a new spot for mudders though.. It will be cool either way.

Anybody wants to come is definantly invited.......
Here is a link http://rubberdowncustoms.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=3618
Right now, there is 46 or so planning on attending.... 
I love riding the trails, and meeting new people is always awesome....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hope I can make that one....


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

650Brute said:


> Hope I can make that one....


 
Hope you can TOO there...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe................


----------



## 2004sierraz71 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am hoping to be there. Hopefully it will be a good turn out. Plus its always cool to see abunch of people that are into modding their bikes.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Where at in KY yawl from? I was born and raised in Muhlenberg County...............


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Kurly said:


> Where at in KY yawl from? I was born and raised in Muhlenberg County...............


West KY, Graves Co, Been in Muhlenberg alot though, Chasin' critters.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Kurly said:


> Where at in KY yawl from? I was born and raised in Muhlenberg County...............


 Do you tell everyone that? LOL They have a place out side Drakesboro that is pretty good riding.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:haha:


----------

